# I know what I suspect, what would you think?



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

It could be that he is not working the food right anymore. Some horses have this problem. There body finds ways to use the food then were it needs to be. Its like some supplements. They say to feed only for a week or so, once a month. So the horses body cant find a way to use it in ways that it should not be used.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Not sure where you are located, but it's not *uncommon* for horses to lose weight in the summer. Especially if the bugs are bad. Also, he could be being harassed during turnout or run off of any hay that is being fed in pasture. 

My first step would be to speak with the BO (feeding/turnout/bug issues) and your vet (bloodwork and/or fecal).


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Did the barn recently change the type of feed? A change of feed brand could be lower in calorie/fat content and could cause the weight loss. At the very least go out around evening feeding time on some pretext or another and just observe. As Tiger indicated it could be the summer heat, being run off by other more dominant horses etc.

Personally I wouldn't feel funny going to the barn manager and asking the question you are trying not to ask here . You don't have to be accusatory in your manner, just let them know you are concerned, vet is indicating no medical reason for the weight loss, that you think you need to increase the amount of feed etc. Sometimes just letting them get a clue that yes you have noticed may, if the cause is they are NOT feeding the agreed upon amount, to switch tactics and make sure your horse is getting the amount of feed he needs. Some owners are clueless and will trust without question..me, I keep a hard eye on things and will bring up an issue if I see it especially if it affects my horse's health/well being.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Could be any number of things from stress, to a change in the feed type, to growth, poor quality hay, etc... I'd up his feed if the vet found nothing wrong...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd be hanging around at feed time so I could see how he's being fed, but so that who ever feeds couldn't see me.


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

All the horses are fed alone, separate areas. Summer weather hasn't been that hot here except for a 2 week span in June, can a horse lose as much as 40 pounds in Summer? And there are bugs, he stays inside most of the time, he has the option to go out whenever he wants, but chooses to avoid bugs in his stall. He is also fly sprayed but as we all know, the bugs are still around. He doesn't act stressed but I guess he could be and it doesn't show.

Told BO about his weight loss, I was brushed off, said she didn't believe it, I said it was noticeable especially at topline and hip and I was with Vet and saw measurement for myself as I have at every Vet call (He is checked about every 4 months). I said Vet didn't find any illness or condition to explain it and I was very polite, just really opening a discussion so we could talk about it. Basically, BO smiled and said uh huh, with a little laugh, and said he looked fine and walked away. Oh boy, I wish I had my own barn.


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

Since you are boarding she should have acknowledged your concern about your horse. Ask what feed your horse is being fed and how much,look at what the foid contents are,if the problem persists bring it up again,maybe with the vet present to give their professional input.it could be the bugs and heat... so id monitor the situation.the important thing is for you not to brush it off.if it gets worse be persistant


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am not sure the 40 lbs is all that drastic for a horse that weighs 1000+.

But, I am just a bit curious, and this is maybe a bit off topic, but you say the bet comes every 4 months and you float his teeth twice a year. That seems like a lot of vet time. Not critisizing, just curious as to why so much?


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

I bought him from a feed lot auction. He was not in the best of condition. I have had him for almost a year now. He has an eye condition (scar tissue) and since he needed to gain back weight, I have the Vet come that often to monitor his eye and to check his weight and such to make sure I am doing all that is necessary. I wouldn't think I will have Vet come as often once I am satisfied I have done everything necessary and he is where he should be.

His teeth were terrible when I got him, probably hadn't been done in a long time and he had ulcers in back of mouth. So they were done then of course and then 6 months later as he has a bit of a wavy mouth (one side grows a little faster) to even them out again. I want to make sure he is utilizing all the feed he gets. He is a work in progress and may not need to be done that often in future.

Perhaps I am overreacting to the weightloss, but you do hear stories, and then people always say why didn't they do something if their horse was losing weight, so I want to make sure that I keep on top of everything. That's why I asked on here, to see what others would think, thanks everyone for your responses!


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

Is it possible that since he has teeth problems that the feed isnt right for him?


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

He is on a high quality senior feed which was recommended by Vet and the head of a rescue that I respect. And I agree that teeth can cause a lot of problems with weight so I make sure they are checked and have floating done before there are any issues.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Since the vet has been out and his teeth have been checked and he is chewing well, first I would make sure he is getting the correct amount of feed. I would want to see how it is being weighed. Saying a horse gets one or two scoops is not giving a weight. The feed bag will have the recommended amount by weight that the horse ought to be getting. Second even though its not mentioned I assume he is getting hay, so I would ask the BO to give him more hay, or find a way to give him more hay. I have never boarded a horse, I have them on my property. But if I did board a horse and the BO blew me off and did not address my concerns I would not be pleasant about it. You are paying for a service and your concerns should be addressed in a professional manor. 

By the way it sounds like your horse is in great caring hands with you. Great job bringing the horse back to health. I hope you figure out the feeding situation.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Do you have a picture of your horse that you can post, Sunnylucy?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you sound like a very caring owner . I hope that things are resolved and that your horse will soon be fully into good health.


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

Maybe change the type of hay given? My horses do just fine with grass hay in the summer, but sometimes people drop my alfalfa or grass/alfalfa mix bales by accident and I'm forced to use them. Once my horses get a taste of the alfalfa, it's like they're addicts. They get mopey about eating anything else for a while, and will leave large amounts of (nice) grass hay in their stall. Then they eventually forget about it, and eat every last scrap of their hay. 
Perhaps you need to check out the hay? See what's in it, see if the type has changed, or if the provider (i.e., where they got the hay from) has changed. I've also known some barns to cut way back on hay during the summer, as the horses have access to pasture. But if your horse is free to choose between stall and pasture, he may be choosing the stall more frequently, and not get out to eat due to heat and bugs.


----------

